# Hitting a Dime @ 50ft.



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my first video... I left it unedited. I'm sorry it maybe so boring, it took me 6 shots to make it. I'll do better next time.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I probably couldnt even see the dime that far away. Good shooting. Good video for a first timer too.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

You are too modest. That is a crazy shoot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It won't play for me but a dime a 50 feet is awesome. You know there is a coin shooting contest by Bill Hays right now. You may want to check in to it. Pocket Predator shooting contest in general sling shot discussion.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

wow


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great shooting, and unedited. pennies should be easier on your eyes, since they are bigger than dimes.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the complements guys. I started back in the spring, but I practice everyday.



treefork said:


> It won't play for me but a dime a 50 feet is awesome. You know there is a coin shooting contest by Bill Hays right now. You may want to check in to it. Pocket Predator shooting contest in general slingshot discussion.


I'm not really into competing against others, it's hard to explain... I just want to be good at shooting "for me", you know what I mean? Maybe one day when I grow a pair. 



Imperial said:


> great shooting, and unedited. pennies should be easier on your eyes, since they are bigger than dimes.


Thanks for the nice words, this challenge originally came because I estimated the size of a kill zone on a Doves head was about the size of a dime. I want to make sure I can take game ethically.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting buddy,good video too!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

As for competing WITH others ... I compete with a group of the finest shooters in the world, right here on the forum. I do not compete AGAINST them ... no point ... they can easily beat me. But I compete against myself ... just trying to improve. That's the same reason I used to run marathons and ultras ... never going to be a world beater, but just want to see how well I can do, just for myself.

Sooo, I invite you to join us. Do not worry ... I will always be behind you!!! But we can have some fun anyway.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great shooting in that wind! Nice video. Thanks for putting it up


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Great shooting! I couldn't hit that dime at half the distance with 600 shots. :rofl: However, I would hesitate at the thought of losing my dime and would shoot at a washer instead, with the hole covered. Like there is a real chance that I could shoot through the hole. Maybe, if I had a Winchester? or bib overalls?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not sure I could even SEE the dime at 50 feet. Terrific shooting, especially having to allow for that gusting wind !


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Good shooting!
> 
> As for competing WITH others ... I compete with a group of the finest shooters in the world, right here on the forum. I do not compete AGAINST them ... no point ... they can easily beat me. But I compete against myself ... just trying to improve. That's the same reason I used to run marathons and ultras ... never going to be a world beater, but just want to see how well I can do, just for myself.
> 
> ...


Hey Charles, is there a specific page which contains the rules?

Thanks again,

Clever Moniker



ruthiexxxx said:


> I'm not sure I could even SEE the dime at 50 feet. Terrific shooting, especially having to allow for that gusting wind !


The wind was real annoying, in my mind I thought it was gonna be an epic video where I hit the dime on the first shot... nope. lol I felt like I was all over the place, however, how much can wind effect 3/8's @ 50ft. Couldn't be too much... I'd like the excuse though!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Video says D'OH! This video can't be played with your current setup

I may need to upgrade my computer to electric ignition start instead of the current crank start up

Anyway great shooting


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24606-pocket-predator-shooting-contest-fun-prizes-and-increased-skills/page-71

Check this page out it should have this months rules for the penny shoot. Nice bit of slinging there. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Serious shooting Bud! I use garbage can lids at that distance and find it tough! :king:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice shooting.

I have two questions, if you don't mind. Was that 3/8ths you were using? Did you find the dime?


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

That's an Awesome shot fella I have never tried long range shots next time I am up the forest I will give it a try I think you should give Mrs M a try she how she gets on ATB and Happy Xmas to you both


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

First, I want to apologize for the amateurish nature of the video... This was my first video, before I started learning about video set-ups and official distance verification and all that jazz. I've been wanting to remake this as it's one of my favorite shots.



capnjoe said:


> Very nice shooting.
> 
> I have two questions, if you don't mind. Was that 3/8ths you were using? Did you find the dime?


I was using 3/8's and no, never thought to retrieve the dime to be honest.



phil said:


> That's an Awesome shot fella I have never tried long range shots next time I am up the forest I will give it a try I think you should give Mrs M a try she how she gets on ATB and Happy Xmas to you both


Amy I think is still killing cans at the moment, I'm sure she will be able to shoot cards and coins in no time! She will surpass me I'm sure.

I enjoy long range shooing very much, in fact, my favorite shots have all been long range shots. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Dose your slingshot cover the target when shooting long range how do you get round it ?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

phil said:


> Dose your slingshot cover the target when shooting long range how do you get round it ?


I have found I look "through" the fork by keeping both eyes open. If you "aim" by keeping 1 eye open, it will cover your target.

Here is a super handy tip by Beanflip along the same vein:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23111-easy-site-for-ttf/


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool idea will give that a try next time I am out


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

with that wind you had to aim 4 mil dot to the right and 3 mil dot up good shooting


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I've lost a few dollars to the ether. If you find it, I'll give you a banged up quarter for it.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> I've lost a few dollars to the ether. If you find it, I'll give you a banged up quarter for it.


Quarters are worth more than dimes Joe. Remember.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice shooting mate! Looks like I have some practising to do.


----------

